# This stuff is taking over?? Did have nice thick grass



## Dave Byrne

Any idea what this stuff is and how to kill? I have dicamber I at home


----------



## Spammage

Looks a lot like crabgrass, but I'm not sure from those pictures. Did you put a pre-emergent down before your soil temperatures reached 55° Fahrenheit?


----------



## Dave Byrne

No because im trying to grow seed


----------



## Spammage

Dave Byrne said:


> No because im trying to grow seed


We'll, technically you are. 😉.

Those seeds could have been present in the soil for years, so they're only doing what nature intended. Mesotrione herbicide (sold as Tenacity in the US) can be used as both a pre and post-emergent for perennial rye, but I'm not sure if it's available in your part of the world.


----------



## Dave Byrne

Never heard of it. I have Dicamba M that ive sprayed on it to see if it kills? Not sure if its classed as a weed or grass?


----------

